# Clavier bluetooth pour MacBook



## AppleSpirit (13 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

je pense acheter un clavier bluetooth pour mon MacBook, quelqu'un a-t-il des suggestions à me faire? Y a-t-il des inconvénients à rajouter un clavier à un ordinateur portable? Est-ce que la fonction bluetooth fonctionne correctement ou y a-t-il un petit différé entre le moment oÙ on tape sur les touches et le moment où les caractères apparaissent à l'écran? (très embêtant lorsqu'on tape vite)

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Décembre 2006)

Aucun différé, je possède le clavier bluetooth d'apple et c'est franchement le pied !
Ca marche du tonnerre 

Fonce


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Décembre 2006)

merci pour ta réponse!

Est-ce qu'il y a un clavier en particulier que tu me conseillerais? et j'ose te demander ce qui t'a poussé à achter un clavier supplémentaire (supplémentaire à celui compris dans ton MacBook) ?


----------



## Zyrol (14 Décembre 2006)

La premier argument, est de posseder un clavier etendu, c'est &#224; dire avec un pav&#233; num&#233;rique complet.

d'ailleurs, c'est le seul que j'ai (argument) !


----------



## miz_ici (14 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai acheté le clavier Bluethooth apple, il est trop beau, trop bon, trop pratique.
moi je l'ai acheté pour avoir un vrai clavier pour fraguer pleins de bebetes sur Fear, Half life2 et autres  
Pas de temps de latence pour la frappe de touches. Aussito allumé, aussitot reconnu et utilisable sous osX. Meme sous Windows il fonctionne bien (meme si il faut leteindre et le redemarer a chaque demarage de windows) 
Le clavier parfait, sauf qu'il se sali vite (merci le blanc).


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Décembre 2006)

miz_ici a dit:


> Moi j'ai acheté le clavier Bluethooth apple, il est trop beau, trop bon, trop pratique.
> moi je l'ai acheté pour avoir un vrai clavier pour fraguer pleins de bebetes sur Fear, Half life2 et autres
> Pas de temps de latence pour la frappe de touches. Aussito allumé, aussitot reconnu et utilisable sous osX. Meme sous Windows il fonctionne bien (meme si il faut leteindre et le redemarer a chaque demarage de windows)
> Le clavier parfait, sauf qu'il se sali vite (merci le blanc).


Clavier bluetooth apple? c'est tout ce que tu as comme description du produit? il n'a pas un nom sp&#233;cifique? si je vais en magasin et que je leur demande le clavier bluetooh apple il vont me donner le m&#234;me que le tien?

ah et une chose, je ne veut pas d'un clavier avec 2000 boutons &#224; options, raccourcis en tout genre etc. Je veux un clavier basique, simple, avec le strict n&#233;cessaire de touches  

merci &#224; toi


----------



## Zyrol (14 Décembre 2006)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Clavier bluetooth apple? c'est tout ce que tu as comme description du produit? il n'a pas un nom spécifique? si je vais en magasin et que je leur demande le clavier bluetooh apple il vont me donner le même que le tien?
> 
> ah et une chose, je ne veut pas d'un clavier avec 2000 boutons à options, raccourcis en tout genre etc. Je veux un clavier basique, simple, avec le strict nécessaire de touches
> 
> merci à toi




Le clavier apple correspond à tes critères alors.


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Le clavier apple correspond à tes critères alors.


oui mais il s'appelle juste "clavier apple" ? c'est &#231;a son nom? tu conna&#238;trais pas le lien d'un site pr&#233;sentant ce produit? 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

test ici

En faisant "test clavier apple bluetooth" sur google, tu aurais trouvé la même chose.


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> test ici
> 
> En faisant "test clavier apple bluetooth" sur google, tu aurais trouvé la même chose.


Ecoute je n'ai rien contre toi personnellement mais je pige que dalle &#224; chaque fois que tu m'adresses un message. Alors laisse tomber comme on dit ou essaie de faire des phraes compl&#232;tes et d'exprimer tes pens&#233;es dans leur totalit&#233;. 

D'avance merci


----------



## Zyrol (14 Décembre 2006)

on se calme...

Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas ?

Si tu tapes "test clavier apple bluetooth" sur google, tu trouveras tout les tests sur ce clavier. voil&#224; ce qui est dit par Khyu.

Ici tu as des membres qui t'aident, en t'&#233;vitant de chercher sur internet des informations basiques, donc un "merci" serait plus apropri&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Ecoute je n'ai rien contre toi personnellement mais je pige que dalle à chaque fois que tu m'adresses un message. Alors laisse tomber comme on dit ou essaie de faire des phraes complètes et d'exprimer tes pensées dans leur totalité.
> 
> D'avance merci


 
Tu veux pas un café aussi?

Je te trouve bien culloté d'oser pondre ce genre de post.
Si tu t'étais donné la peine d'utiliser la fonction recherche du forum ou tout simplement google, tu aurais eu des réponses à toutes tes questions.
Alors prends toi un peu par la main et crache pas sur un pélos qui prend le temps de faire une recherche que tu aurais très bien pu faire toi même.

Et pour répondre à ta question: le clavier apple est très bien, juste un peu cher.

Sur ce, bonne soirée.


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu veux pas un café aussi?



C'est ou le café ??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est ou le café ??


 
DTC?!


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> DTC?!



élegant.......


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> élegant.......


 
Bah quoi, DTC: Dans Ton Château.  

Sinon, clavier Apple, super. Mais il fait pas le café.
Je stop le flood. :rose:


----------



## Zyrol (14 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Je stop le flood. :rose:



oui merci


----------



## jphg (14 Décembre 2006)

Clavier bluetooth apple = bof

Because : si tu l'achètes il faut que tu penses à acheter des piles rechargeables + chez moi (powerbook, dernier système), la reconnaissance du clavier au démarrage marchait aléatoirement (une fois sur 4 ça déconnait, clavier pas reconnu.)

(je parle au passé parce que je me suis acheté un clavier avec fil)

Mais sinon, à l'utilisation, le clavier est très bon, pas de problème. (j'aimais bien balader mon clavier comme si c'était une planche de surf, hihihi ! ce bloc de touches blanches pas relié à un fil, c'est vraiment très cute !)


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Décembre 2006)

miz_ici a dit:


> Moi j'ai acheté le clavier Bluethooth apple, il est trop beau, trop bon, trop pratique.
> moi je l'ai acheté pour avoir un vrai clavier pour fraguer pleins de bebetes sur Fear, Half life2 et autres
> Pas de temps de latence pour la frappe de touches. Aussito allumé, aussitot reconnu et utilisable sous osX. Meme sous Windows il fonctionne bien (meme si il faut leteindre et le redemarer a chaque demarage de windows)
> Le clavier parfait, sauf qu'il se sali vite (merci le blanc).



A chaque démarrage de windows via bootcamp ???
Parce que moi sous parallels, je n'ai pas besoin de le redémarrer !
?


----------



## miz_ici (14 Décembre 2006)

Oui c' est bizare, pour la Mightymouse BT pas de soucis, mais le clavier faut l'arreter et le redemarer a chaque foi :rateau: 
Mais c' est pas plus genant que ca vu ke c' est juste sous XP et XP j'y vais seulement de temps en temps je peut bien faire l"effort de retourner mon clavier de temps en temps, en plus ca lui debarrase de la poussiere ki saccumule entre les touches :d Merci XP de penser a me faire nettoyer entre lmes touche de mon clavier a chaque redemarage :d hihihih
Sinon pour repondre a ta question, il n' y a qu' UN SEUL clavier Apple bluethooth  va voir sur APPLE.FR tu poura l' admirer, il est magnifique, blanc, tranparent avec juste le nombre de toucghes qu'il faut


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Décembre 2006)

miz_ici a dit:


> Oui c' est bizare, pour la Mightymouse BT pas de soucis, mais le clavier faut l'arreter et le redemarer a chaque foi :rateau:
> Mais c' est pas plus genant que ca vu ke c' est juste sous XP et XP j'y vais seulement de temps en temps je peut bien faire l"effort de retourner mon clavier de temps en temps, en plus ca lui debarrase de la poussiere ki saccumule entre les touches :d Merci XP de penser a me faire nettoyer entre lmes touche de mon clavier a chaque redemarage :d hihihih
> Sinon pour repondre a ta question, il n' y a qu' UN SEUL clavier Apple bluethooth  va voir sur APPLE.FR tu poura l' admirer, il est magnifique, blanc, tranparent avec juste le nombre de toucghes qu'il faut


Merci de m'avoir donn&#233; ce lien et d'avoir ainsi pu visualiser le clavier. (sans avoir eu besoin de taper des trucs sur google...)


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> on se calme...
> 
> Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas ?
> 
> ...


D'accord Charles-Henri


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Décembre 2006)

Wallace27 a dit:


> D'accord Charles-Henri


Zyrol, franchement recevoir une infraction simplement parce que je ne fais pas le mouton fade, insipide, pantin, informe me semble exag&#233;r&#233;. 

Si tu me connaissais ou avais lu d'autres de mes interventions sur ce forum tu aurais compris &#224; quel point j'ai toujours remerci&#233; et montr&#233; de la reconnaissance aux personnes qui m'ont aid&#233; &#224; d&#233;buter sur Mac.

Sache simplement qu'exigence n'implique pas ingratitude.

Merci.


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Décembre 2006)

Bref, me trompe-je ou n'existe-t-il en fin de compte qu'un seul modèle de clavier sans fil bluetooth pour mac?


----------



## EMqA (15 Décembre 2006)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Bref, me trompe-je ou n'existe-t-il en fin de compte qu'un seul mod&#232;le de clavier sans fil bluetooth pour mac?



Construit par apple : oui.
Il doit en exister d'autres, con&#231;us pour le mac par des constructeurs tiers (encore que je n'en sois pas certain).


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2006)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Zyrol, franchement recevoir une infraction simplement parce que je ne fais pas le mouton fade, insipide, pantin, informe me semble exagéré.
> 
> Si tu me connaissais ou avais lu d'autres de mes interventions sur ce forum tu aurais compris à quel point j'ai toujours remercié et montré de la reconnaissance aux personnes qui m'ont aidé à débuter sur Mac.
> 
> ...



Ce n'est quand même pas trés sympa d'envoyer bouler un membre qui te file un coup de main, surtout quand c'est juste pour t'eviter de chercher l'info.
De plus la réponse du membre en question etait quand même claire.

Peut-être que sur d'autre sujet tu as toujours été corect, mais là, cette remarque etait déplacée.

le sujet est clos, revenons en, à notre clavier.


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Décembre 2006)

Oui tu as raison, remettons l'église au milieu du village comme on dit 

Je dois tout de même vous faire part de ma pensée du jour : depuis que j'ai un Mac je dois vous avouer que non seulement je trouve les PC très moches et grossiers, mais qu'en plus de cela, ils me rebutent, voire, me sont presque antipathiques.

Quand je pense au temps, à l'argent et à l'énergie que j'ai perdus à réinstaller les logiciels du binoclard... arf... que d'aigreur cela suscite en moi... 

merci à vous confrères mac


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Décembre 2006)

Ecoutez j'ai acheté le fameux clavier apple bluetooth et je tiens à vous confirmer qu'il est magnifique et foncitonne à merveille.

En effet, confortable et surtout aucun différé, ce qui je dois le dire, n'était pas le cas sur tous les claviers sans fil que j'ai acheté sur pc!!!!

merci à vous!


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2006)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Ecoutez j'ai acheté le fameux clavier apple bluetooth et je tiens à vous confirmer qu'il est magnifique et foncitonne à merveille.
> 
> En effet, confortable et surtout aucun différé, ce qui je dois le dire, n'était pas le cas sur tous les claviers sans fil que j'ai acheté sur pc!!!!
> 
> merci à vous!



Il ne te reste plus qu'à nous envoyer une photo de ensemble mac + clavier !   c'est la tradition !


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Il ne te reste plus qu'à nous envoyer une photo de ensemble mac + clavier !   c'est la tradition !


Ca me semble un peu exag&#233;r&#233; la photo mdr. Mais je comprends le concept


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2006)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Ca me semble un peu exagéré la photo mdr. Mais je comprends le concept



bah, c'est souvent comme ça sur MacG. une petite photo de son matériel apple


----------

